# Contest Central Points Transfer Thread



## Majin Lu (Jan 10, 2021)

*Contest Central Points Transfer Thread

*​
CC Points can be transferred, but there are some rules.

*Rules:*


A member can receive up to 25 CC points per month, from one or more members.
_*Example A: *_Member A gives 15 CC points to Member C in December. Member B gives 10 CC points to Member C also in December. After that, Member C will have to wait January to receive more points.
_*Example B:*_ Member A gives 10 CC points to Member C in December. Member B gives 10 CC points to Member C also in December. After that, Member C can still receive more 5 CC points during the month of December. If he/she doesn't receive any more points, it doesn't mean that next month Member C will can receive 30 (25+5).
A member can give away more than a total of 25 CC points per month: it will depend of if each member receiving those points did reach their own montly cap.
Gifts brought though CC points do not count regarding the monthly cap.
_*Example:*_ Member A bought 2 months Sparkles (cost: 7 CC points) as a gift to Member B during December. Member B can still receive up to 25 CC points in December from any member.

A month will consist of *the First Day of the Month, 00:00 UTC to the Last Day of the Same Month, 23:59 UTC.*n

In this thread members can keep track of their transfers.
You can inform if your wish to give your points away in  or sending a PM to @Majin Lu , @Rinoa or @Bontakun .
Only members who received points and the respective amounts will be noted in this thread.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 26, 2021)

*April 2021*:

@Underworld Broker 25 (25 from @Viole)


----------



## Majin Lu (May 1, 2021)

*May 2021:*

@Underworld Broker 25 (25 from @Viole)


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 14, 2021)

*July 2021:*

@RossellaFiamingo 7 (7 from *Anonymous *)
@Shiba D. Inu 7 (7 from *Anonymous *)
@TheOmega 7 (7 from *Anonymous *)

Reactions: Informative 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 14, 2021)

*June 2021:*

@Underworld Broker 25 (25 from @Viole)

*July 2021:*

Underworld Broker 25 (25 from Viole)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2021)

*October 2021*

@MO 25 (25 from @Mickey Mouse) 
@A Optimistic 17 (17 from @Lord Tentei)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 6, 2021)

*November 2021*

@Underworld Broker 25 (25 from @Mickey Mouse)


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 25, 2021)

*December 2021*

@RemChu: 11 CC Points from Secret Santa
@Mickey Mouse: 25 CC Points from Secret Santa
@thedude360: 3 CC Points from Secret Santa
@Kenjaku: 25 CC Points from Secret Santa

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 8, 2022)

*January 2022:*

@fuff 2 (2 from @charles101)
@Santoryu 2 (2 from charles101)
@GANDO 2 (2 from charles101)
@Shinra Kusakabe 2 (2 from charles101)
@Kenjaku 2 (2 from charles101)
@ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ 2 (2 from charles101)
@James Bond 2 (2 from charles101)
@Velvet 3 (3 from @Rinoa)

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------

